# Satisfying Acts



## German89 (Apr 3, 2020)

I was just sitting here... Flossing my teeth.  I don't know why but there is just something satisfying about flossing. 

What are some things you boys like?

I already fukin know... We all like to have a Big Os. 

This whole thread is going to get twisted.  Enjoy!


----------



## CLIHAU (Apr 3, 2020)

A good back scratch works for me!!


----------



## Seeker (Apr 3, 2020)

A nice hot shower


----------



## Gabriel (Apr 3, 2020)

I love to spend time with my Wolf and playing a little gutair..


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 3, 2020)

when my wife rubs my head with her fingers. the one on top of my shoulders lol.
cleaning my ears with a qtip as it's specifically described not to on the box 
cracking my knuckles.
well that's the pg stuff


----------



## white ape (Apr 3, 2020)

Back scratch. Hair played with. Flexing sore muscles. Shower at home after being gone for a few days/weeks. Fresh washed sheets.


----------



## German89 (Apr 3, 2020)

I have this wonderful exfoliator glove.  That if I go hard enough, my skin is red.  That is satisfying. 

Same with getting that lower back crack.

I also have a thing for scents. "zen" is my favorite wax melt.. And Teakwood. More masculine smells. I don't know why.

Of course achieving a beautiful pump is satisfying.  

And receiving a meaningful hug.  That, "you're home and safe" hug.


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 3, 2020)

Just sitting on the deck and relaxing.  Hadn't been able to do that before our city got locked down.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 3, 2020)

The feeling I get after I having a good ole fashion  barbershop haircut and single razor shave. Walking out feeling like a new man


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Apr 3, 2020)

That full body stretch right when you wake up and you go into slight seizure mode.


----------



## tinymk (Apr 3, 2020)

My neck is full of fusions and screws and seems to always be over tight. The wife will rub my neck and trap, it is the best. 6/10 I will fall asleep.


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 3, 2020)

A good workout 

A good nights sleep

Eating when you're in a calorie deficit

Anything with my wife

Watching Holly Holm knock Rhonda Rousey the fk out....


----------



## German89 (Apr 3, 2020)

How about textures?
Like the feeling kinetic sand.  Messy but oddly satisfying. 

How about movements?
Like watching a marker glide back and forth

And that same sound that's made with that glide when it's on the right paper.

OH!  And the smell of a fresh bag of Starbucks Coffee. *Deep inhale* MMMMMM


----------



## Blacktail (Apr 3, 2020)

Sitting at the lake by the campfire!


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Apr 3, 2020)

sleep, sleep and more sleep.... like that all pumped up feeling u get mid week one everything is tight....miss that feeling


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 3, 2020)

I love love love taking a nice morning dump...a bad morning dump sets you up for a bad day. A good morning poop leads to success.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Apr 3, 2020)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I love love love taking a nice morning dump...a bad morning dump sets you up for a bad day. A good morning poop leads to success.



Yeah, a 3 lb dump in the morning is always good, getting all those impurities out.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Apr 3, 2020)

Smoking a fine mild cigar.


----------



## dragon1952 (Apr 3, 2020)

For me,  it's hard to beat an excellent muscle pump. And at my age that is more gratifying than sex.


----------



## German89 (Apr 3, 2020)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I love love love taking a nice morning dump...a bad morning dump sets you up for a bad day. A good morning poop leads to success.



I knew I could count on you to mention poop


----------



## Sicwun88 (Apr 3, 2020)

To sit on the back deck before daybreak, having coffee, complete silence,my time away from the world!


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Apr 4, 2020)

Sleep... After 20+ years of insomnia issues, quitting alcohol 7 months ago, I now sleep amazing. Its 8 PM here now and its late for me on a FRI night, going to lie down now, will be snoring withing 10 mins.. Good night peeps...


----------



## Boytoy (Apr 4, 2020)

When I sit on the couch and pull my boots off after a good days work feels pretty amazing


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 4, 2020)

I love to sneeze, better than sex with a twink....


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 4, 2020)

What's satisfying is whiping my ass with soft triple ply toliet paper, lol.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 4, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> What's satisfying is whiping my ass with soft triple ply toliet paper, lol.



Need help with that? :32 (20):


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 4, 2020)

A chiropractic adjustment, a hot shower after being outside in the cold, that first ice cream cone after being on a strict diet, sitting alone on your own recliner after loud ass people have been at your house all day/night, a perfectly cooked steak after eating chicken and rice for weeks/months, the first kiss after a good date, the smell of an open fire while watching the ambient light of the flames in the dark, the sounds of nature during a camping trip while sitting next to a fire, the touch of a beautiful woman, the feeling of hugging your parents, a cold beer while firing up the grill, the feeling when an attractive woman gives you the look, a foot massage after being on your feet all day, teaching your children something new, seeing you in your child, when your child first smiles at you, the moment you realize that its Friday and its time to go home


Those are a few that come to mind


----------



## CJ (Apr 4, 2020)

A brand new pair of socks.


----------



## German89 (Apr 4, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> Need help with that? :32 (20):



Your post alone satisfy my mind.

Thank you.


----------



## Chump16 (Apr 4, 2020)

sets of squats this morning for the first time in about a month 

schools been out for a month, so been working on my garage gym, got power rack assembled yesterday

have been doing goblet squats and lunges and what not, but dang it was nice to get under the bar


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 4, 2020)

Chump16 said:


> sets of squats this morning for the first time in about a month
> 
> schools been out for a month, so been working on my garage gym, got power rack assembled yesterday
> 
> have been doing goblet squats and lunges and what not, but dang it was nice to get under the bar



God I fookin' miss that feeling...good on ye, Mate. Enjoy it.


----------



## German89 (Apr 4, 2020)

The smell of winter


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 4, 2020)

German89 said:


> The smell of ballz



fixed it for ya


----------



## German89 (Apr 4, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> fixed it for ya



Thank you gibz <3

I do have to admit.  I like the smell of a man's armpit .. And I wish I had one to smell because i need to let go for a minute.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 5, 2020)

Hanging from a pull up bar to stretch my lats 

Having a cup of coffee outside on a spring morning

20 min nap in the afternoon 

Going for a drive on a back road with no destination in mind


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 5, 2020)

Anything that has to do with my son makes me feel the best ****ing feeling in the world. 

Pissing my wife of before she pisses me off always feels good. 

lately when I find a piece for my garage gym was pretty satisfying.

Cashing a good monthly bonus check always feels amazing. 

Being sore next day after a really good work out the day prior is up there for sure.

First time doing cocaine was a pretty good ****ing feeling. 

Smoking a cigarette after eating, taking a shit, drinking coffee or after getting stressed feels damn good.

Driving right now anywhere is pretty amazing no cars no cops just an open highway and a 8 cylinder engine feels awesome.


----------



## Grinch (Apr 6, 2020)

When I forget which sock is my cum sock and I try to break apart the rigidity of months of crusted semen so I dont have to go to work with one sock on again. 

The feeling where your turd drops and the splash back doubles as a bidet

When your doing 69 and forget your swamp ass is cultivating a berry Bush

When your dog tea bags your old lady and you know exactly where he gets his moves from 

When the world shuts down but you have a surplus of sasha gray pocket pussies next to the box of 7.62


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 6, 2020)

Grinch said:


> When I forget which sock is my cum sock and I try to break apart the rigidity of months of crusted semen so I dont have to go to work with one sock on again.
> 
> The feeling where your turd drops and the splash back doubles as a bidet
> 
> ...



ur crazy dude :32 (18):


----------



## MS1605 (Apr 6, 2020)

Going down on my girl and making her legs twitch. Always pretty satisfying.


----------



## German89 (Apr 8, 2020)

Cracking a monster.. mmmm

The sound of the can being open... That's my favourite.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Apr 8, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> What's satisfying is whiping my ass with soft triple ply toilet paper, lol.


  most definitely lol ...i saw a commercial for angel soft ..dont know why they need one but it sure made me wish i had some ....lol


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 9, 2020)

The most satifying feeling for me today... was the feeling of my chalked hands hook-gripping the bar to pull sumo.  Feeling that knurling dig into my skin as I grip the bar as hard as possible.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 9, 2020)

Nice icey cold cerveza on hot summer day


----------



## bubbagump (Apr 9, 2020)

When my nose is whistling and on my last nerve,  and I put my thumb on one nostril and blow a quarter size corn flake booger out the other and it looks like a bullet shot from a rifle as it flys to the pavement.


----------



## German89 (Apr 9, 2020)

bubbagump said:


> When my nose is whistling and on my last nerve,  and I put my thumb on one nostril and blow a quarter size corn flake booger out the other and it looks like a bullet shot from a rifle as it flys to the pavement.



Soo.. "Snot rocket"?  that would've been plenty...

I do like spitting a nice loogie.


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 9, 2020)

German89 said:


> I do like spitting a nice loogie.



the phrase you're looking for is "hocking a loogie"


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 9, 2020)

Watching those videos on YouTube of people throwing things into giant wheel crushers is oddly satisfying.


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 9, 2020)

Maintenance Man said:


> Watching those videos on YouTube of people throwing things into giant wheel crushers is oddly satisfying.



checkout the ones where the guys build fortresses with pools in the middle of the rain forest with nothing but sticks and dirt.


----------



## German89 (Apr 9, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> the phrase you're looking for is "hocking a loogie"



Yea.. I'll hock a loogie al right


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 9, 2020)

telling some smoking hot girl that comes on to u to fuk off...ahhh now and then its great...99% of the time im in


----------



## German89 (Apr 9, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> telling some smoking hot girl that comes on to u to fuk off...ahhh now and then its great...99% of the time im in


LMFAO..

Further more with your story.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 10, 2020)

German89 said:


> LMFAO..
> 
> Further more with your story.


usually a ugly girl comes on to me, im thinking in my head mayb i should get a quick bj? Now a hot girl comes up im deff thinking im getting a bj..Now and then girls piss me off and ill tell them to fuk off.. they look at me with a look of disgust


----------



## j2048b (Apr 10, 2020)

a barbor who can actually do a line (not of snow), and a good high and tight...skin on the sides....

rubbing my feet together in socks when im tired af....

tight sheets ALWAYS NEED THOSE M*FCRS TIIIIGHT. if the bed is made and my side is fawked, i rip it all off and tighten that bish

a good chaw... and a dos equis green bottle...

the smell of fresh cut grass....reminds me football is right around the corner...also reminds me of 2 a day practices in hs...****en loved to hate those muthfkrs


----------

